# möge der Schlaf mit dir sein



## Blixa

Hallo Leute!

ich habe diesen Satz gefunden, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich es erfasst habe.

"möge der Schlaf mit dir sein"

ist es wie "quiero el que el sueño este contigo" oder "que el sueño este contigo?"

Ich habe immer Probleme mit Konjuktiv I.

Vielen Dank!
Blixa


----------



## susanainboqueixon

"(que) el sue~no esté contigo", sí. 
(No entiendo muy bien cómo y de dónde sacaste la otra posibilidad; si quieres, envíame un mensaje privado y intentaré clarificar las cosas un poco - si es que no lo hacen los otros en este thread.)
Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## Peterdg

susanainboqueixon said:


> No entiendo muy bien cómo y de dónde sacaste la otra posibilidad


Yo sí lo entiendo: por el "möge".


----------



## asti76

Es una adaptación de "Möge die Macht mit Dir sein" de Star Wars (May the force be with you). Deberías utilizar la formulación correspondiente en español para crear el mismo efecto: Que la Fuerza (o en tu caso "el sueño") te acompañe.


----------



## kunvla

asti76 said:


> Es una adaptación de "Möge die Macht mit Dir sein" de Star Wars (May the force be with you).


¿De veras, de _Star Wars_? Es que lo primero que se me ocurre es ¡La paz esté contigo! o ¡Dios esté contigo!, ¡El Señor esté contigo!.

Saludos,


----------



## asti76

Es posible que es así en español, pero el "möge ... mit dir sein" viene de Star Wars. No es la manera normal de decirlo en alemán. Normalemente, se diría "Friede (sei) mit Dir" o "Gott (sei) mit Dir", pero no se dice "Möde der Frieden/Gott mit Dir sein".

Saludos


----------



## asti76

Claro que decimos "Möge Gott/der Frieden mit Dir sein", no "möde".... perdón


----------



## kunvla

asti76 said:


> Es posible que es así en español, pero el "möge ... mit dir sein" viene de Star Wars.


Yo siempre he pensado que "möge * mit dir sein" proviene de la lengua anticuada y ahora literaria (épica):

Unos ejemplos de Google Books:

Du hast mein Leben reich und selig gestaltet, und nun – lebe wohl, meine Marie, _möge Gott mit Dir sein_, wie meine Liebe es ist.
»_Möge Gott mit dir sein_, Conrí«, erwiderte Fidelma mit warmer Stimme.
»_Möge Allah mit dir sein_ und über dich wachen«, sagte Mahmed.
„_Möge Rone`s Geist mit dir sein_ und dich schützen“, sagte Gedo
»_Möge die Kraft mit dir sein_, wenn ich gehen muss.
„_Möge der Frieden mit dir sein_, mein Gotteskind!“, sagte die Stimme dann.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

_*Oder auch:*_
*Möge Gott, Dir lieber Vladi, noch lange Gesundheit schenken, damit Du weiterhin Deine wertvollen Beiträge hier einstellen kannst !!! 
*


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Yo siempre he pensado que "möge * mit dir sein" proviene de la lengua anticuada y ahora literaria (épica):
> 
> Unos ejemplos de Google Books:
> 
> Du hast mein Leben reich und selig gestaltet, und nun – lebe wohl, meine Marie, _möge Gott mit Dir sein_, wie meine Liebe es ist.
> »_Möge Gott mit dir sein_, Conrí«, erwiderte Fidelma mit warmer Stimme.
> »_Möge Allah mit dir sein_ und über dich wachen«, sagte Mahmed.
> „_Möge Rone`s Geist mit dir sein_ und dich schützen“, sagte Gedo
> »_Möge die Kraft mit dir sein_, wenn ich gehen muss.
> „_Möge der Frieden mit dir sein_, mein Gotteskind!“, sagte die Stimme dann.
> 
> Saludos,




Mag sein, Vlad, bzw. gewisslich wahr es ist . Aber diese altertümliche Weise zu reden wurde anlässlich der Synchronisation von StarWars wiederbelebt und wird heutzutage eindeutig mit diesem Film in Verbindung gebracht. Obwohl ich altersmäßig eher zu denen gehöre, die die von Dir zitierten Bücher gelesen haben könnten, habe ich beim OP sofort an die Jedi-Ritter gedacht.

Möge die Erkenntnis über uns kommen!


----------



## kunvla

@Alemanita, der Punkt ist, dass ich mir _Star Wars_ nie angeschaut habe, dafür aber viele historische Romane gelesen habe - von der Antike bis zum Beginn des 20. Jahrhunderts -, die auch in Hoolywood verfilmt wurden bzw. werden, und in solchen Romanen und Filmen wird öfters die diskutierte Wendung gebraucht. < ... >

Saludos,


----------

